# Need help choosing the best Canon



## cschafe1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I've narrowed it down to Canon (the other option was Nikon) for my first full size DSLR.
I've been using a Olympus EPL1 for the past 2 years, and I think its time that I upgrade to a full size DSLR.  I am just a step or two above a noob, and want a camera with better auto focus, fuller colors, better lowlight, more lenses, and a viewfinder (many wants :mrgreen.  I have narrowed it down to a couple models: XSi, T3, T1i.  A nice lady at the local camera store described the T3 as a very basic DSLR, and would most likely be a downgrade from my PEN.  Video is not important to me at all, and MP is not a concern as most of my pictures never get printed larger than 8x10.
These all seem to be very comparable models and I am beginning to think that most likely the newest addition is probably the best for me, but any input would be very helpful.
Thank you so much in advance for your advice.
(My Nikon options were D3100, D80, D5000)


----------



## cschafe1 (Aug 7, 2012)

Sorry for the addition, but I found this really cool (ie:  fun, full of stats, colorful) website, Snapsort.com and all of Canon's DSLRs seem to score very low compared to Nikon's.  The more people I talk to seem to tell me the opposite.  Is the reason for their low scores because of a bias in snapsort.com's comparisons, or are Nikon's technically (on paper) a better camera?


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 7, 2012)

a lot depends on what your budget is.  If you can budget in a used T3, then you can  budget a used Nikon D90, which in my opinion is a better option than the D80, D3100, or the D5000. From the Nikon end, the D90 will give you more lens options as it has a built in focus motor. so does the D80. I honestly do not see the Canon t3 as  being a "downgrade" from your oly EPL1, but I dont know that much about canon.


----------



## daarksun (Aug 7, 2012)

You aren't going to make a mistake with either Nikon or Canon.  Personally you should get down to the ergonomics of both to see which fits best to your hands. Then figure which brand has the lens you want/need at the cost that will fit in your budget.  Then... make your move.  

Personally, if I didn't have my Canon I would have bought into the Pentax system.  Good Luck with your choice and enjoy.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 7, 2012)

Read deeply into what is scored and why it scores high or low on snapsort. 
WHat is your budget?


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Aug 7, 2012)

Nikon has a 200mm-400mm f/4.

Canon has:
200mm f/1.8
50mm f/1.0
85mm f/1.2

Canon bodies are normally less expensive.


----------



## cschafe1 (Aug 8, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> WHat is your budget?


I have been looking at used bodies for under $400.
Is there any advantage to having a built in focus motor other than to used older lenses without AF?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## cschafe1 (Aug 8, 2012)

Are there no major differences between the XSi, T3, and T1i?


----------



## rokvi (Aug 8, 2012)

If your going to go with canon I'd find a used 60D or even the 7D. You talked about better auto focus: The T3i (600D) has only 1 cross type focus point in the center whereas the 60D has 9 and 7D has 19!


----------



## daarksun (Aug 8, 2012)

With your selections I would get the T3. The t1i and xsi are no models three and four versions old.  If you could grab a T2i that would be and awesome camera to start with. Better with more room to grow is the 60D. But I know the selection is based on your budget. Purchase the best you can afford when you make your selection. The lenses can come and go, but the body will stick around for a while.  Best of luck.


----------



## that1guy (Aug 12, 2012)

:thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 12, 2012)

cschafe1 said:


> Are there no major differences between the XSi, T3, and T1i?



There are major differences between the T1i and XSi. If you are looking at the T3, how about the T2i?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 12, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> Nikon has a 200mm-400mm f/4.
> 
> Canon has:
> 200mm f/1.8
> ...



They're looking for an entry level camera, not L glass. I don't get the point of this post. 

Plus, the 50mm f/1 isn't worth getting for the price point, and the 200mm f/1.8 is prohibitively expensive and hard to find. 

I would go for a T2i, OP. Or a used 40D.


----------



## ScubaDude (Aug 12, 2012)

For $400 you could get a good used Canon 40D or T1i. Both great cameras. Don't place much stock in tests; at any given price point, photos from Canon or Nikon will look exactly the same. Pick the one that feels best in your hand and is easiest to set all the various settings and menu options.


----------



## morganza (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd go for the T1i, seen some offers on the internet plus people on this forum have only said good things about it.


----------



## Solarflare (Aug 13, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> Canon bodies are normally less expensive.


 Based on ... what exactly ?

Canon produces different cameras than Nikon.

Whats correct is that Canon produces the cheaper entry level cameras, but that doesnt mean they are the same as the Nikons. For example, they are 1.6 crop factors, not 1.5 crop factors like Nikon.


----------



## EDL (Aug 13, 2012)

> want a camera with better auto focus, fuller colors, better lowlight, more lenses, and a viewfinder



Canon and Nikon will auto focus well.  Some models have better auto focus (cross type points, vs horizontal only).

Both will provide good colors

Lowlight - this is where I would steer you to Nikon.  Nikon consistently has better lowlight performance than equivalent Canon models.

Lenses and view finders abound across both brands.

Unless you are interested in macro too, then based on what you had to say I'd say get a Nikon.

P.S. I'm a Canon T3i owner and love it, but low light shots aren't my main interest.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 13, 2012)

50mm f/1.0L USM hah you crack me up.  The person is looking for a cheap DSLR and you throw in "canon is better because they have a lens that costs $4200 and has been discontinued for 12 years" 

I lol'd.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 13, 2012)

The major difference between canon and nikon is in the mount.

Canon has changed their lens mount alot.

Nikon has not. 

With Nikon, you can mount almost every lens they have made on almost every body.  The invasive fisheyes will not mount on newer bodies.  But even the pre AI lens can be mounted on everything with some small modifications.


That being said.

Pick what feels best in your hand.  You won't go wrong either way.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 13, 2012)

jake337 said:


> The major difference between canon and nikon is in the mount.
> 
> Canon has changed their lens mount alot.
> 
> ...



Last time Canon has changed their mount (if I remember correctly) was 1987.  That was like what 25 years ago?  So what is this "a lot" you speak of?


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 13, 2012)

jake337 said:


> With Nikon, you can mount almost every lens they have made on almost every body.



With Canon, because of the flange distance (IIRC), you can mount almost every Nikon lens on a Canon body.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Aug 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> They're looking for an entry level camera, not L glass. I don't get the point of this post.
> 
> Plus, the 50mm f/1 isn't worth getting for the price point, and the 200mm f/1.8 is prohibitively expensive and hard to find.
> 
> I would go for a T2i, OP. Or a used 40D.



I was giving the OP an idea of the advantages of both nikon and canon. 

Also if you think a 200mm f/1.8 is hard to find look on ebay. Yes they are expensive, but much less expensive than a new 200mm f/2... So i think it is a noteworthy lens.


----------



## Dao (Aug 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > With Nikon, you can mount almost every lens they have made on almost every body.
> ...




In additional, not sure if it is true or not since it is from Ken Rockwell site.

Quote from Ken Rockwell site:
"[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]         Nikon manual focus lenses on most Nikon AF cameras are almost useless          and provide no metering. These same manual lenses used with these          adaptors on Canon EOS cameras provide metering, more function than          on most Nikon AF cameras. Strange but true!"[/FONT]


----------



## Dao (Aug 14, 2012)

3bayjunkie said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If I am going to buy a economy 7 passengers car, are you going to tell me which Car makers make racing Engine in F1 races, which company build a car that was the last year Rally Championship.

Also, if a lens can only be find on ebay, you may think differently but personally,  I think it is considered as hard to find.


----------



## belial (Aug 14, 2012)

cschafe1 said:
			
		

> Are there no major differences between the XSi, T3, and T1i?


Main difference is t3 doesn't spot meter so I'd cross that off the list. In your choices this leaves xsi and t1i. Very similar cameras. Personally I say t1i as the menus were a lot easier to navigate than previous rebels.


----------



## belial (Aug 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> With Canon, because of the flange distance (IIRC), you can mount almost every Nikon lens on a Canon body.



Yup. I was looking at adapters today. $24 for an adapter that has aperture control and focus confirm and it still retains metering


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

ScubaDude said:


> For $400 you could get a good used Canon 40D or T1i. Both great cameras. Don't place much stock in tests; at any given price point, photos from Canon or Nikon will look exactly the same. Pick the one that feels best in your hand and is easiest to set all the various settings and menu options.



Both those sound like GOOD, used camera values to me.


----------



## sovietdoc (Aug 14, 2012)

Dao said:


> If I am going to buy a economy 7 passengers car, are you going to tell me which Car makers make racing Engine in F1 races, which company build a car that was the last year Rally Championship.
> 
> Also, if a lens can only be find on ebay, you may think differently but personally,  I think it is considered as hard to find.



I want a 7 seat economy passenger car with a F1 racing engine and F1 transmission, with last year Rally Championship suspension and traction control for under 10 grand.  Will pay cash.


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 14, 2012)

sovietdoc said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > If I am going to buy a economy 7 passengers car, are you going to tell me which Car makers make racing Engine in F1 races, which company build a car that was the last year Rally Championship.
> ...


I've got one of those. If you'll wire the money to my nigerian bank I will personally deliver it to your door.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > With Nikon, you can mount almost every lens they have made on almost every body.
> ...



YES, EXACTLY right, o hey tyler. The flange-to-film distance on Canon is LONGER than it is on many other lens mounts; therefore, there is plenty of extra room to build an adapter that will go behind a lens from, say, an M42 screw-thread, or a Nikon F-mount, or a Leica R-mount, or an Olympus O-M mount. Seven different 35mm "system" lenses will easily adapt to Canon EOS, with NO GLASS needed in the lens adapters to achieve full infinity focusing. This means it's finally possible to put some world-class wide-angle lenses on a Canon EOS body; wide-angle lenses have long been a very weak spot for the Canon company. Canon makes very few W-A prime  lenses, and many of them are, well, sub-standard compared to what Nikon and Leitz have been making for decades. Canon's wide-angle L-series zooms (16-35/2.8 and the Mark II version of same) are also kind of suspect as well, falling flat on MTF compared to Nikon's older 17-35 AF-S and just being flat-out ass-whipped by the new 14-24 AF-S Nikkor zoom.

I snapped these two images last night on my desk, after dinner.View attachment 16945The tall,extended lens on the left is an M42 thread-mount Vivitar 55mm f/2.8 1:1 macro; Nikon 24mm f/2.8 Ai-S with CLoser Range Correction flaoting element system on camera; Olympus 28mm ultra-compact f/2.8 wide-angle; Asahi 135mm/3.5 and 200mm f/4 SUpr-Takumars in back; M42 mount Super-Lentar 35mm f/2.8...a $13 garage sale lens that at f/4 to f/10 is about as good as the 24-70mm f/2.8 Canon L zoom...only with lower distortion and higher resolution than the "L"-glass zoom...  and in this second desktop snap, we getView attachment 16946 a more close-in look at the Canon 5D classic body ($700-$800 used) with the Olympus 28mm/2.8 prime ($45, pawnshop), and the Vivitar 1:1 macro racked out to its glorious full extension for 1:1 life-size macro, and the Ashai Super-Takumar pair.


----------

